# Oscoda Peir Outing



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

ok, there has been some interested from several different members of a outing off the peirs in oscoda. The best date for me is going to be the 21-22 of August which is a friday night saturday deal. I will be there the 20 also. I will fish from sunset to sunrise. This is also a good bet there will be a decent amount of fish near the peirs. Not a huge amount but more then likely there will be fish. At least there was last year. Maybe we could get some people out there in boats. If anyone else wants to throw out a date, go for it. I can't make it over labor day weekend because of college.


----------

